# The finest knife I own....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I wanted to share with you guys the finest knife that I own. I promised to make this post a couple of months ago but I got busy, and honestly was not all that impressed with my photos of the knife. They really don't do it any justice and that made me a bit hesitant to post them.

Anyway..... I owe Chuck this post, and he deserves it. You can see his knives at www.woodchuckforge.com. The one below is the one that Chuck made for me and it is truly the nicest knife I have ever owned. Quality, workmanship, you name it... he poured it into this knife.

He posted this one in the gallery recently:

http://www.predatortalk.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=214&c=7#post90

I'm trying to get him to sell it to me because it's a really beauty. I think this knife thing is an illness. I have about 20 knives in a safe here that hasn't been opened in 4 years. Now where the heck is that key....









Only complaint... I haven't picked up a sheath yet, and this thing could take your leg off!


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

very nice. beautiful knife......thanks for the link


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

really nice looking knife, great pic's of it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a beautiful knife Chris. It has a lot of character. BTW I think you may have sent me the key in with my Koozies. If you send me the safe I will open it for you, and send it back.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like me with knives though I've slowed down on buying anymore, when Todd got that buck on my place a couple months ago he gutted it with his and then I hauled it over with the tractor, I never took one of my knives thinking that any one that hunts must have more than 1 knife, Well-- he comes out of the house with this serrated tin cutting Chinese weapon-- you got to be kidding, anyways we got it skinned and never had to worry about cutting myself. YES Chris that's a fine looking piece of art.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHA !! tin cutting chinese weapon.... That's funny stuff Rick.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That is a really nice cutt'in tool---Chuck did a great job.

I noticed you mentioned your knife illness in your post. Thats a setp in the right direction to cure a serious problem you seem to have. NOW---all you must do is to admit you have a gun illness---a predator call illness---a coyote illness---a bobcat illness---a fox illness (GREYS)---and a trapp'in illness.The above mentioned conditions are enough for you to work on at this time.









Who knows---by the time you reach 60 or 70 years of age---you may have cured your emotional distress and become as sain as the rest of us old timers.lol.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I would really like to have a nice knife like that , can you give me the link does he make them for purchase ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

www.woodchuckforge.com.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Has some great lookin knifes for sale but I want the Hunters knife and he doesnt have any of those yet that ive seen for sale, thxs for the link cc


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> That is a really nice cutt'in tool---Chuck did a great job.
> 
> I noticed you mentioned your knife illness in your post. Thats a setp in the right direction to cure a serious problem you seem to have. NOW---all you must do is to admit you have a gun illness---a predator call illness---a coyote illness---a bobcat illness---a fox illness (GREYS)---and a trapp'in illness.The above mentioned conditions are enough for you to work on at this time.
> 
> ...


 Right on Cat, so very true, like when I was up north-- plane- 8 wheel Argo- snowmobile- hunting- trapping- gold panning etc. etc. If I could get rid of the Job and still have an income from somewhere HA!! Paradise for a few year's!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hassell....I take it you over came your fishing sickness ??

Chris, knifes are a work or art and tool from the past. Do you own any primitive knifes ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hassell....I take it you over came your fishing sickness ??
> 
> Chris, knifes are a work or art and tool from the past. Do you own any primitive knifes ?


 OAC-- sorry I left out fishing, sausage making, camping, and any other recreational activity that one should be participating in.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> OAC-- sorry I left out fishing, sausage making, camping, and any other recreational activity that one should be participating in.


Well I am happy to hear that you are not still in denile !


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Cool knife! I only own 1 custom (so far) That's a looker for sure!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rick was in Egypt??


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats a bad, bad, joke.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Rick was in Egypt??


 Do you think OAC heard that plane go over?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He must be out huntin' with the kids.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No...I saw Amy Sue flying by, Rick was smiling out the window.

I thought it was India ??

And yes out deer hunting...nothin but skin heads and thier babies. So I let em pass. Saw 9 differant does and a single flock of turkey that had over 50 in it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow. that's a huge flock of turkeys. I think the most I've ever seen is about a dozen, unless you count the farm or grocery store.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

First time I went spring turkey hunting was in in southern Ohio. Close to Bob Evans original farm. Having just gone down and knocking of doors for permission we only landed a couple farms where we did manage to hear a bird or two and saw a couple hens. I was discouraged to say the least. Thought it was going to be easy, ah ha ha.

Well by law we can only hunt till noon and about 1:30 we were at the only gas station in town. I was filling up my big red dodge ram P/U and this farmer must have liked the looks of it. He and I got talking and he finally said...looks like you are dressed for turkey hunting. Any luck ? I told him my delimma. He said...well this morning I kicked 5 guys off my property this morning who could not read NO TRESPASSING. However if you like you are welcome. He gave me dirrections to the 60 acer corn field allong the river. At about 4 I thought I would check it out. When I showed up I stalked up to the field it was secuded, with just a lane leading in. When I came around the corner....if there were ten birds in this field there were over five hundred !!!! Turkey everywhere !!! I had my vidio cam with me and took footage. Might still have it some where ? When they finally spotted me it took them not too long to vacate.

So you ask...did you get one ? The next morning I heard zero gobbles

It was nice to see those 50 turkey yesterday. My partner said there was acutually 60 ? either way...a good flock ! Like you yd most flocks I see are much smaller.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

When I moved down from the north in 92 I rented a place a 1/4 mile down from this dairy, they would have from 5-700 winter their every year, the game branch was trapping them in order to start new flocks east of here, so now they have a spring and fall general season for them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> When I moved down from the north in 92 I rented a place a 1/4 mile down from this dairy, they would have from 5-700 winter their every year, the game branch was trapping them in order to start new flocks east of here, so now they have a spring and fall general season for them.


Then you know what I mean ! I thought I had hit the jack pot !! Never have I seen sooo many turkey. Went up north today to pick up some traps...saw a flock of 25 it is nice catching them out in the fields.

700 wow...no grass hoppers around there !


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW!









Just picked up my first Benchmade knife ever. Been hearing things consistently for the past few years but I don't know if I've ever dropped this kind of coin on a pocket knife.

Any of you guys ever heard of Jax Mercantile Company? I'd never heard of it till we wound up in Colorado but its quickly become one of my favorite stores. Anyway, all the people who work there are awesome and while they're high on some stuff, a lot of their prices are really reasonable, which I found out last weekend when I was scoping out a new EDC (everyday carry) knife.

I ended up with the Mini Griptillian with the half serrated drop point blade. and since







I threw them in. I think the coolest part was that I got a NICE Benchmade hoodie with the knife for free.

I say all that to say if you have a Jax nearby and are thinking of getting one, you get the hoodie free with any Benchmade knife. Check the link below along with pics...

http://jaxgoods.com

The one pic is with the hooded sweatshirt in the background. Pretty comfy and super high quality. My wife is already threatening to steal it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice knife. Is that a polymer body?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice knife. Is that a polymer body?


Haven't looked that close yet. It appears to be some type of plastic/composite/polymer body, but it only covers the steel side walls on the inside, SUPER sturdy locked down. Felt good to have a blade on my side again after being without one for the past couple weeks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's a nice looking knife no matter which it's made of.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I forgot to say that I like the small portion of serration, some knives have too much for my liking.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I forgot to say that I like the small portion of serration, some knives have too much for my liking.


I'm with you there. Just the right amount IMO. Haven't done much major use with it yet, but it'll find its way into action gradually I'm sure. From what I can tell it's the sharpest edge I've ever seen on a pocket knife. VERY intense.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

When I have a nice knife like that...I have it for a few months...get using it and leave it sitting some where


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Next time you could just send it to me and end the frustration of looking for it or wondering where you left it. You need to take advantage of the lanyard hole.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> When I have a nice knife like that...I have it for a few months...get using it and leave it sitting some where


 Perhaps you should look into those Chinese serrated tin cutting weapons-- pick up a case of them for $25.00.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> Perhaps you should look into those Chinese serrated tin cutting weapons-- pick up a case of them for $25.00.


Blech! That made me throw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

hassell said:


> Perhaps you should look into those Chinese serrated tin cutting weapons-- pick up a case of them for $25.00.


Perhaps he should look into starting his own thread about his knife, instead of stealing all of my knife's glory!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA!! No I would never steal away your knife's glory But would sure like to add one of that craftsmanship's too my collection, thinking if he would take veggies on trade!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:hijack:Wow a foldable Ginsu and we could get Hulk Hogan to pitch it for us. Just think how many times you've been sitting around the deer camp and wanted to cut a beer can in half and then slice a tomato paper thin!!! Everybody will NEED one.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Chris for posting pics of your knife. By the way the knife blade is cable damascus, and stabilized maple handle. Here's a few I just posted on my website.
































If there is something you are looking for and do not see it I can make just about any style fixed blade. Drop me a line and we can talk about it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW! That top one has my name written all over it! Sold all the guns only to replace them with knives? Hmm....wife might kill me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are beauties Chuck! 
Chris, I'm thinkin' she won't mind that much as long as you don't sell hers, cause you can practice all day with a knife and it don't cost a thing.

Oh and BTW I guess you won't be needin' that Dillon 650 anymore.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Stunning craftsmanship. How well do they hold an edge?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Stunning craftsmanship. How well do they hold an edge?


Forever... because you're afraid to use the dang things. lol


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Had a couple that have skinned out a moose or a hog or elk without needing to be sharpened. If it can gut a hog it will hold up to a deer or two without any problem. If your talking Coyote's or Bobcat's it will last a very long time on those thin skinned critters. For camp chores, just keep it out of the dirt and it will last at least a camping trip. I have cut kindling, cleaned fish and chopped veggies with ones I have carried and it did not need sharpening for an entire camping season. Then I sold it after I cleaned it up a bit and touched up the edge.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

For those who have expressed interest in my knives I am having a 20% off end of year sale. Check out my website for available blades http://www.woodchuckforge.com/sale plus I will throw in shipping in the US.

This is valid through 7 Jan 2011

Thanks for looking


----------

